# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2007 Schedule (updated 6/5/07)



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: Regis College
Date: June 12, 13, 14, 2007
Location: Weston, MA 
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Host: Bentley College
Date: July 11, 12, 13, 2007
Location: Waltham, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Host: Simmons College
Date: July 16, 17, 18, 2007
Location: Boston, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Host: Stonehill College
Date: July 24, 25, 26, 2007
Location: Easton, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

Host: Salem State College
Date: July 23, 24, 25, 2007
Location: Salem, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 395-8708 or 
E-Mail [email protected]


----------

